# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  świńska grypa w polsce

## Anett

Czy ktoś z Was słyszał o nowych przypadkach zachorowań na świńską grypę???
Ja ostatnio robiłam sobie test, ale okazało się że to fałszywy alarm i zwykłe przeziębienie  :Smile:

----------

